# Foreskin restoration on the road?



## Pokebert

Seeing a discussion about foreskin restoration in the wild is rare in and of itself, and I’ve never seen it discussed in vagabond forums, so I’d figured I’d bring it up here. ::cat:: 
If you don’t know what this is: /r/Foreskin_Restoration
Wikipedia - Foreskin Restorations

As the title says, I’m going to be undergoing the process while I’m on the road. What makes it more complicated is using a tugging device to do it and having to clean it regularly, but soap and a bathroom sink ought to solve that problem. It isn’t something I’d do while trainhopping since you can fall and injure your dick permanently. Hitchhiking should be ok if I find a tugger that doesn’t stick out like a sore thumb in my pants. 

Any other travelers who have done something like this? If so, any advice?


----------



## roguetrader

so I get the impression that pretty much all males in the US are circumcised not long after birth - am I right ? I'm 'intact' and I kinda like it that way....


----------



## Pokebert

roguetrader said:


> so I get the impression that pretty much all males in the US are circumcised not long after birth - am I right ? I'm 'intact' and I kinda like it that way....


Yes, you’re correct. In fact, it’s done pretty much immediately after birth. IMO it’s fucked up, I wish I was intact!


----------



## Deleted member 23824

Photos, or it never happened.

On second thought, WTF was I thinking? Once you sober up, you’ll feel the same way. And just leave well enough alone . . .


----------



## MFB

This is a new one to me. 

Why? Just a preference?


----------



## noothgrush

I have phantom foreskin syndrome


----------



## Kim Chee

A body modification to undo a previous body modification?

I hope you don’t wreck your dick.


----------



## Deleted member 24782

Wonder if it would make sex feel better?


----------



## Deleted member 125

I'm circumcised, I'm pretty ok with my hang dang, if I wasn't I'm pretty sure i'd feel the same way but to each their own I guess. I never really understood the reason for wanting to restore foreskin maybe I just don't pay enough attention to my schlong to care? To me it just seems at this point I might as well leave the poor fella alone since I've already done enough things to it. 

But right on good for you if thats what you wanna do then sure go for it it's none of my business what you do with yer tackle. my only concern would be what you just mentioned which would be keeping it clean and safe while not being in a stable environment but I guess if yer using a "tugger" there's no actual surgery? So like it just clamps to yer squid and like pulls the skin back around yer dome? I just did this with my fingers and maybe I just don't have a lot of extra skin (on top of not having a big throbbing dong in the first place) but that shit did not feel good even for a few seconds.


----------



## roughdraft

respectfully it seems like it wouldn't be worth the trouble especially being on the road - Let us know how it goes for you though


----------



## Deleted member 23824

How about some super glue, and trimmings from a package of Safeway chicken for quick solution?


----------



## roughdraft

Brodiesel710 said:


> Wonder if it would make sex feel better?



word in the scientific community is that the more skin makes it more nerve endings. the downside is that yr liable to bust a nut faster <_<


----------



## iamwhatiam

Can't really offer you any advice, as my parents thankfully left me intact when I was born. But just gonna say....keeping that shit clean while on the road is a pain in the ass at times


----------



## Pokebert

SlankyLanky said:


> I'm circumcised, I'm pretty ok with my hang dang, if I wasn't I'm pretty sure i'd feel the same way but to each their own I guess. I never really understood the reason for wanting to restore foreskin maybe I just don't pay enough attention to my schlong to care? To me it just seems at this point I might as well leave the poor fella alone since I've already done enough things to it.
> 
> But right on good for you if thats what you wanna do then sure go for it it's none of my business what you do with yer tackle. my only concern would be what you just mentioned which would be keeping it clean and safe while not being in a stable environment but I guess if yer using a "tugger" there's no actual surgery? So like it just clamps to yer squid and like pulls the skin back around yer dome? I just did this with my fingers and maybe I just don't have a lot of extra skin (on top of not having a big throbbing dong in the first place) but that shit did not feel good even for a few seconds.


My reasoning for it goes in order from “my bodily autonomy was violated right after birth” to the fact that I have a lot of sexual dysfunction and am pretty desensitized down there. It’s actaully traumatizing for me personally.

For example though- a circumcised penis’s glans becomes keratinized (or dries up and becomes really rough) because it’s exposed to the elements and rubbing on clothes basically numbing it. With a restored foreskin, it slowly becomes smooth/wet again and dekeritanizes, regaining a lot of sensation (the glans is a mucous membrane like the vagina). The gliding action a foreskin gives is also a big part of sexual pleasure, especially when the glans isn’t numb. From what I read, the difference before/after restoring is night and day!

You don’t need a tugger but they can be more efficient and you don’t need to always use your fingers every now and then to do it. It takes advantage of the body’s natural mitosis to slowly regrow the foreskin. It takes a really long time but hey, I’ll get there eventually, even if it’s harder on the road


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Dealing with anything like that on the road is a pain and could lead to infection. Most def not worth it dudes.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Folks on the road who only handle their tackle recreationally or to piss have enough issues with Crotch Rot and Creeping Monkey Butt.

You are asking for a world of balloon-like frighteningly swollen genitals, Triple Antibiotic Ointment, and possible amputation of the parts you are trying to improve.

i can _promise_ you will _not_ wish for increased sensation in your crotch after the first serious infection in that area- _Ask Me How I Know! _

The medical term you will need for the ER docs is "irritation due to manipulation trauma"- i first learned this term after a prolonged three-way with two over-enthusiastic young women and a great deal of cocaine; this was the only night the '80s NYC club Interferon was open (it opened and closed the same night) for those following my disreputable biography at home, i can't remember what year_._

Save this tugging & stretching plan til a prolonged period housed and with good medical contacts.


----------



## Pokebert

Older Than Dirt said:


> Folks on the road who only handle their tackle recreationally or to piss have enough issues with Crotch Rot and Creeping Monkey Butt.
> 
> You are asking for a world of balloon-like frigteningly swollen genitals, Triple Antibiotc Ointment, and possible amputation of the parts you are trying to improve.
> 
> i can _promise_ you will _not_ wish for increased sensation in your crotch after the first serious infection in that area- _Ask Me How I Know!_
> 
> Save this tugging & stretching plan til a prolonged period housed and with good medical contacts.


What’s your experience with a genitalia infection?


----------



## Pokebert

Oh - and it’s worth mentioning that I’ll have body wipes on me at all times, and will try at every chance to get a shower.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Pokebert: I edited my post to give some indication of the first time- have had many nasty swollen infections around ballsack, taint, and general crotchal region, due to general poor hygiene when traveling, and small lesions and (unwanted) swelling to the pecker after the night of coke and sex i mentioned, and similar effects from similar excessive sex activities til i stopped doing coke and speed.

Shit in the crotch gets very infected very easily due to proximity of shit from your ass no matter how careful you are. There are a lot of nerves there, as you know since you are thinking of this tugging plan- they are _really good_ at creating MIND-BOGGLING PAIN.

You definitely will not be able to sit on any surface with a crotch infection, which kind of eliminates cars, buses, trains, airplanes, camels, bicycles, and most boats as travel means.

Shit hurts like _fuck_, cannot recall worse pain, and i have been hit with bats, bitten by pitbulls, stomped by bikers etc.

Baby wipes do _a lot_, but without 1) daily shower access, and 2) a doc who knows in advance what you are up to and why, and thus will not put you on a mental health hold when you tell them why your pecker is purple and swollen, i would not do this.

The average ER doc in West Buttfuck, Kansas, which is inevitably where you will be when shit gets bad if you try to do this while on the road because life is like that, is going for that mental health hold in a heartbeat.

Do what thou wilt; just my advice as an old guy who has had a sore pecker before.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

One thing you should definitely do, if you are determined to do this on the road, or at home:

1) Go on PubMed (PubMed is the database of scientific and medical articles; if it ain't there, it ain't science/medicine);

2) Search for relevant articles with a search-string like

Infection OR trauma AND "foreskin stretching" OR "foreskin restoration" [and whatever other terms might be commonly used by folks who stretch/tug/restore when they talk to docs, with "OR" tags in between]

3) print out or save to your phone _every_ article that appears to be about this topic, or at least the DOIs for _all_ articles (DOI is a standardized code-number that will enable any health professional to easily find the article).

Also save all articles/DOIs about restoration _without_ problems, to show the ER doc in West Buttfuck, to keep away the mental health hold.

If these steps are confusing, go to the nearest public library, and ask the reference librarian for help. My wife works at a public library and i promise they will not bat an eyelash, you have no idea what librarians deal with every day.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Also, i would suggest, before hitting the road, trying a small/medium eggplant in the front of the trousers you will wear when traveling, just to make sure your swollen and infected johnson will fit, in case you might need a larger size...

[just funnin' ya son, hope it goes well for you]


----------



## Eng JR Lupo RV323

Pokebert said:


> My reasoning for it goes in order from “my bodily autonomy was violated right after birth” to the fact that I have a lot of sexual dysfunction and am pretty desensitized down there. It’s actaully traumatizing for me personally.
> 
> For example though- a circumcised penis’s glans becomes keratinized (or dries up and becomes really rough) because it’s exposed to the elements and rubbing on clothes basically numbing it. With a restored foreskin, it slowly becomes smooth/wet again and dekeritanizes, regaining a lot of sensation (the glans is a mucous membrane like the vagina). The gliding action a foreskin gives is also a big part of sexual pleasure, especially when the glans isn’t numb. From what I read, the difference before/after restoring is night and day!



I'm so with you on this. It seems like such bullshit that this was ever even allowed. I had no say in what happened to my dick of all things the moment I was born? If I'm not breathing and they need to clear my lungs, fuck man I get that.. do what ya gotta do. But cuttin up baby dicks is going way too far! I feel like we should be entitled to a massive class action lawsuit honestly.

Mine is so desensitized I need to feel teeth fucking my shit up to even start towards an orgasm. Not just the top teeth dragging, nah I gotta be like hey listen really ram this fucking thing in there sideways, lemme get at those molars and wisdom teeth, if you're not trying to maim me you're not doing it right. It's a rather awkward conversation to have with a new partner. They have to completely retrain themselves, as it's usually any hint of teeth=bad for most other dudes receiving BJ's. 

I don't think I have an interest in walking around with some weight tugging on my dong to stretch it or anything like that. I feel like that's not gonna turn out right and you'll just have these big flappy ears around the head when it's all said and done. I'd definitely cash in on a big class action though, that ain't right cuttin up little baby dicks y'all.


----------



## Pokebert

Engineer J Lupo said:


> I'm so with you on this. It seems like such bullshit that this was ever even allowed. I had no say in what happened to my dick of all things the moment I was born? If I'm not breathing and they need to clear my lungs, fuck man I get that.. do what ya gotta do. But cuttin up baby dicks is going way too far! I feel like we should be entitled to a massive class action lawsuit honestly.
> 
> Mine is so desensitized I need to feel teeth fucking my shit up to even start towards an orgasm. Not just the top teeth dragging, nah I gotta be like hey listen really ram this fucking thing in there sideways, lemme get at those molars and wisdom teeth, if you're not trying to maim me you're not doing it right. It's a rather awkward conversation to have with a new partner. They have to completely retrain themselves, as it's usually any hint of teeth=bad for most other dudes receiving BJ's.
> 
> I don't think I have an interest in walking around with some weight tugging on my dong to stretch it or anything like that. I feel like that's not gonna turn out right and you'll just have these big flappy ears around the head when it's all said and done. I'd definitely cash in on a big class action though, that ain't right cuttin up little baby dicks y'all.


Completely agree on all parts! I was scared I was gonna come off as a nut bringing it up here lol. It’s still taboo and accepted in most of American culture. But I’m really glad I’m not alone in it. 

I’ve actually changed my mind on buying a tugger, I’m just gonna use a manual method called Andre’s Method. Which entails pulling on the scar line a certain way for a couple minutes 10-20 times a day. Fucking _tedious _but hey, I’m still young and it’s the fastest method - and it’s free, and much less likely to hurt my dick.


----------



## Older Than Dirt

Regardless whether you do this at home or on the road, make sure you have 1) triple antibiotic ointment for any possible infections from tiny invisible lesions, and 2) hydrocortisone ("anti-itch") ointment to deal with any swelling and/or inflammation. Get the ointment, not the creme, form of each- ointment is more like vaseline texture and stays put better.

The hydrocortisone is great stuff- it cures saddle sores from cycling better than anything, and is good for all forms of skin chafing, strange scaly patches that develop, Inflamed Money Butt, etc. i first learned of this stuff years ago from a NYC bike messenger comrade (hello Teamster Eric if you are out there) whose dad was a dermatologist. Never leave home without it.

And _wash your hands before doing the stretching_ (goes without saying anywhere else, but some folks here might need to be told this).


----------



## Coywolf

Luckily I do not have to worry about this, as my mom was a total hippy. I'd take being uncut over being cut any day. Good luck, I didnt even know this sort of thing existed.


----------



## CloudyESTL

Brodiesel710 said:


> Wonder if it would make sex feel better?


 Yep. Uncut mafia


----------



## Dameon

Brodiesel710 said:


> Wonder if it would make sex feel better?


It does if you have your original foreskin, because the foreskin has a lot of nerve endings compared to the skin on your shaft. "Restoring" your foreskin is just stretching out your skin. The nerve endings that were clustered in your original foreskin are gone for good, so with a "restored" foreskin you just have the nerve endings that are in the skin you're stretching.


----------

